# Rabbit is back from Holiday!



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

bin seit ca. 21:30h zurück in HH und will hier gleich mal ein paar Eindrücke unseres Bikeurlaubes in Tirol (bei Landeck) posten.

Sicher werden in den nächsten Tagen von den Teilnehmern noch weitere Eindrücke oder auch Berichte bereitgestellt.

Hier zunächst das Gruppenfoto unserer Gruppe vor dem Start zur 3-Tage-TransAlp:

v.l.n.r.: Rainer, IBC-Pan, IBC-RieWu, IBC-Hattrick, IBC-Foxi (ich habe mal wieder Fotografiert  ).


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Hier nun das Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Pan auf dem Trail runter nach Landeck:


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Pan bei einer Bach-Durchfahrt:


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Ein Bergsee auf dem Weg von Ischgl hoch zur Heidelberger Hütte:


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Der Forstweg zur Heidelberger Hütte:


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Die Heidelberger Hütte (2264m ü.N.) ganz klein in Bildmitte:


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Morgenpanorama auf der heidelberger Hütte:


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Foxi auf dem Trail hinunter vom Fimberpass (2600m ü.N.):


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Und Pan auf dem Trail:


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Hier mal ein grober Überblick des Trails 

(etwas unterhalb der Bildmitte ist noch ein Biker zu erkennen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Zu guter Letzt noch ein Bild von Foxi auf dem Weg  hinunter nach Ramosch (Schweiz) entlang eines Tauwasserbaches!


----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2002)

Mehr Bilder wird es wohl in Kürze in der Galerie geben!

Bis dann,

Rabbit


----------



## Husten (31. Juli 2002)

Super Bilder Rabbit! Mehr, mehr, mehr! 

Wie wars Wetter? Irgendwelche Teile, Rahmen oder Reiter gestorben? Gibts Riewu tatsächlich noch? Wie lang, weit, hoch ward ihr unterwegs? Habt ihr euch auf der Hütte ordentlich um die letzte speckige Filzdecke/Ration Toilettenpapier/Portion Bratkartoffeln/Tröpfchen Kettenöl gezofft? Oder war immer Friede/Freude/Sonnenschein? Wie seid ihr an/abgereist? Wars das ultimative Bikeerlebnis? Wann ist die nächste Tour.....


Bis denn


----------



## gage_ (31. Juli 2002)

Sieht ja schon mal sehr vernuenftig aus 

War's hart?


----------



## Hattrick (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Husten _
> *Super Bilder Rabbit! Mehr, mehr, mehr!
> 
> Wie wars Wetter? Irgendwelche Teile, Rahmen oder Reiter gestorben? Gibts Riewu tatsächlich noch? Wie lang, weit, hoch ward ihr unterwegs? Habt ihr euch auf der Hütte ordentlich um die letzte speckige Filzdecke/Ration Toilettenpapier/Portion Bratkartoffeln/Tröpfchen Kettenöl gezofft? Oder war immer Friede/Freude/Sonnenschein? Wie seid ihr an/abgereist? Wars das ultimative Bikeerlebnis? Wann ist die nächste Tour.....
> ...



Wetter: wie erhofft, Traumhaft ! Ideales Bikewetter. 
Temperaturen: von 7 - 44 Grad  
Defekte Teile: Schaltwerk (Riewu), Federgabel (Pan), Kette (Riewu), Reifen (Rabbit), Freilauf (Pan), Kettenblatt (Hattrick), Hintern (fast alle), Unterarm (Rabbit) ... (Aufzählung unvollständig)
Das Bike-Material ist bei der Beanspruchung um min. 2 Jahre gealtert. 

verloren gegangenes: Sonnenbrille (Pan), Pullover, Hose, nasses Handtuch und allerlei schweres Zeugs (alles Rainer), jede Menge Profil (alle) 

Höhenprofile folgen in Kürze, nur soviel: bei einigen ca 400 km bei etwa 13000 hm. 

max. Höhe: Fimberpass ca 2600 m ü.N.   

Stimmung: super, tolles Team grosses Lob und Dank an Steffen (und Pan) für die Planung, hammerharten (u.A. Via Claudia, Fimberpass) Trails, knackigen Anstiege, megageilen Abfahrten mit glühenden Scheibenbremsen, tollen Fotos ... 

Hüttenübernachtung: bitte keine Details (Schnarchkonzerte auf jeder Ebene mit enormen Schalldruck) nur mit  zu ertragen

Die nächste Alpen-Tour - beschlossene Sache im nächsten Jahr? Nun erstmal auskurieren, Erlebnisse verarbeiten, Wunden lecken, und die Bikes wieder auf Vordermann bringen.

Riewu geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut, auch er befindet sich in der "Regeneration", Grüße von ihm an alle ESK Mitglieder und Sympathisanten.


----------



## foxi (31. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Mehr Bilder wird es wohl in Kürze in der Galerie geben!*


... und die Höhenprofile dazu - in einer besseren Qualität wie es hier möglich ist zu posten 

Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack unsereres Testprogrammes für den 3Tages Transalp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (31. Juli 2002)

Ein Höhenprofil als Vorgeschmack ? ok 
TransAlp_Tag1_Puschlin_Heidelberger Hütte


----------



## michael59 (1. August 2002)

Voller Bewunderung einen Gruß aus dem Eichsfeld,


da habt ihr wirlich was geleistet


Michael
Balatonumrunder


----------



## Rabbit (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *War's hart? *


Viel härter! 
Ehrlich, etwas zu hart für mich! Aber ich hatte ja Urlaub und daher zwei Ruhetage gemacht und der Alpencross hat für mich auch "nur" 2 anstelle der geplanten 3 Tage gedauert!

Im nachhinein betrachtet möchte man dann natürlich keinen Tag missen 

So, und jetzt muß ich wieder an die Arbeit (Bilder sortieren, Höhenprofile erstellen ...)


----------



## Hattrick (1. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> So, und jetzt muß ich wieder an die Arbeit (Bilder sortieren, Höhenprofile erstellen ...)  *



... sowie Foto-CD´s brennen und mir asap zusenden !  

@Rabbit: meine Bilder sind morgen fertig ! Am WE wird gescannt und die Bilder auf CD´s gepresst ...
ps: trotz Batteriewechsel hat mein Ciclo die Tour-Daten gehalten !   Somit fehlt mir nur der 2. Tag der Transalp.

Übrigens hat der Freilauf meines Bikes auch eine Auszeit genommen, ist wohl heiss gelaufen


----------



## chucky (1. August 2002)

Hi mates,

also die pics sind vom allerfeinsten !

Ich warte auf mehr ... 

chucky


----------



## Pan (2. August 2002)

*Yeah, that´s Mountainbiking!!!*

Nach drei Tagen der inneren Einkehr und des Versuchs der persönlichen Verarbeitung des Erlebten hier ein kurzes Statement meinerseits:

Das war er also, unser Alpen-Bike-Urlaub: Acht Tage biken, biken, biken bis zum Abwinken  knackige Anstiege, rasante Schotterabfahrten und traumhafte Trails, Trails, Trails ohne Ende. 

Gleich mal vorweg:

*Ja, für mich war es das ultimative Bike-Erlebnis!!!
Und ja, es wird eine Wiederholung geben!!!*

Wunderschöne Momente in einer tollen, homogenen Truppe (Danke Jungs!!!) inmitten einer grandiosen Bergwelt  ein unvergessliches Erlebnis der wirklich besonderen Art. 

Es fällt mir schwer, das alles in passenden Worten wiederzugeben; ich denke, man muß das einfach mal selbst erfahren, um ermessen zu können, was diese einmaligen Augenblicke bedeuten. Es ist einfach etwas sehr, sehr  Besonderes in dieser Umgebung mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs zu sein.

Heavy Trails im Deister? Ich lach´ mich tot  wer einmal nur wenige Zentimeter vom Abgrund entfernt vom Fimba-Paß runter trailt, der weiß was tatsächlich harte Wege sind.

Härte-Test im Harz? Brockenanstieg? Lächerlich  wer mehr als 20km bei Steigungen um 15% zum Schönjöchl hoch keucht hat dafür nur ein müdes Schmunzeln übrig.

Genußwege im Bückeberg? Kinderkram  wer dagegen den Kulturweg abgesurft ist (und wir haben es wiederholt getan), der hat wahrlich genossen.

Schiebe-/Trage-/Kletterpassagen im Mittelgebirge? Ah geh!! Wer dagegen mit dem Bike durch das überwältigende Panorama der Uina-Schlucht gekraxelt ist, erfährt vielleicht eine bisher nicht gekannte Form der Demut.

Sicher, es gibt auch hier und anderswo schöne Landschaften, um diesen Sport auszuüben. Sie vermitteln aber alle bei weitem nicht diese einmalige Faszination, wie man sie wohl nur in hochalpinem Gelände verspürt  für mich einfach die perfekte Symbiose von Mensch, Natur und Technik!!!



PS.: 

Mein persönliches Coming-Out hatte ich bei der Schönjöchl-Tour  ein gesonderter Bericht folgt.

Special thanks to Steffen für die tollen Touren und die fast noch besseren Pasta-Soßen

Very special thanks an unsere Gastfamilie Schwarz für einen überaus angenehmen Aufenthalt.

Very, very special thanks to Hans-Jörg, der mit seinem österreichischem Charme auch in schwierigen Situationen für eine entspannte Stimmung sorgte...

...and very, very, very special thanks to Roland, ohne dessen engagierten Einsatz um meine Gabel der Urlaub für mich ein verfrühtes und jähes Ende gefunden hätte. D A N K E !!!!!!


----------



## Rabbit (3. August 2002)

Sehr schönes Statement, mein lieber Pan! Ich kann dir in allen Punkten uneingeschränkt zustimmen mit Ausnahme der acht Tage biken! Bei mir waren es "nur" fünf (ich hatte schließlich Urlaub  ).

Ich bin immer noch beim Verarbeiten, nicht nur der Erlebnisse, auch der etwa 1.200 Bilder, der Höhenprofile ...
Das wird mich sicher nächste Woche jeden Abend kosten.
Aber die sind mir nicht zu schade, ich kann mich einfach nicht satt sehen. Mal schauen, welche Bilder den Weg in die Galerie finden ...

Auch ich möchte mich den Danksagungen von Pan natürlich anschließen, konnte doch auch ich die Pasta-Soße von RieWu genießen, den herrlichen Ausblick vom Balkon unserer Zimmer bei der Gastfamilie und natürlich mußte auch ich die Dienste von Roland - dem Mechaniker im Bike-Laden in Imst - in Anspruch nehmen, der am Tage vor unserer TransAlp mein Schaltauge richtete!
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Beppo (5. August 2002)

Moin Moin,

also wenn ich mir so die Bilder ansehe und die Berichte dazu durchlese, insbesondere das Statement von Pan, dann bekomme ich eine Gänsehaut.
Das hört sich wirklich alles recht gut an...
Sagt mir bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte zur nächsten Tour rechtzeitig bescheid! Danke.

Gruß Beppo


----------



## foxi (5. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Yeah, that´s Mountainbiking!!!
> Ja, für mich war es das ultimative Bike-Erlebnis!!!
> Und ja, es wird eine Wiederholung geben!!!*



Kann mich Pan seiner Worte nur anschließen, finde keine besseren 
Ein ultra fettes Danke also an alle - insbesondere an meine Schauffeure Pan & Rabbit
@Hattrick: Thanks dafür das ich dein Bike schieben durfte


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (5. August 2002)

einfach genial..........

ich bin zwar nicht männlich, aber durchaus tauglich, wenn Frauen in das TEAM passen, wäre ich auch gerne dabei!

ansonsten, steht denn noch der 3. Okt. im Angebot, habe meinen Urlaub so geplant, dass ich einen Tag vorher wieder zurück wäre!

kennt jemand die Gegend "Totes Gebirge", Orte sind Grundelsee, Tauplitz, Bad Aussee? ist diese Gegend ideal zum Biken? Single-Trails?

Gruss Dodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *Moin Moin,
> 
> Sagt mir bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte zur nächsten Tour rechtzeitig bescheid! Danke.
> ...


Wie jetzt, TOUR???  
Das war nicht nur mal eben 'ne Tour, das war eine Woche Strapaze   

BTW: Selber Schuld, wir haben ja nach dem 6 Mann gesucht, aber keiner wollte


----------



## Hattrick (6. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steenfatt _
> *einfach genial..........
> 
> ich bin zwar nicht männlich, aber durchaus tauglich, wenn Frauen in das TEAM passen, wäre ich auch gerne dabei!
> ...



@Steenfatt: passt schon, bist vorgemerkt !


----------



## Hattrick (7. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Mehr Bilder wird es wohl in Kürze in der Galerie geben!
> 
> Bis dann,
> ...



Ich habe soeben ein Album angelegt. Format 640*480 ist ok, oder wie groß dürfen die Dateien werden ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/modules.php?...&include=view_album.php&set_albumName=album92


----------



## michael59 (7. August 2002)

mein neid wird euch ewig nachschleichen,
so was will ich auch mal machen


michael


----------

